# Problem with Aztech 305EU DSL router.



## thinsitu (Dec 22, 2005)

Well i'm such a fool that i mistakenly updated my router but a big mistake happened. my router firmware version is 21.6.9 but i updated it to 21.6.3, now i can't access it through LAN and when i used to i tried to update to 21.6.11 but it says like "cannot update, use file extension .dlf" when my file extention is already .dlf.

Is there any way to reset firmware version or access the router?

thanks in advance for the help.
thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How are you accessing the router? I'd start by doing a factory reset of the router and see if you can connect. If you can't get to the configuration pages, there's not much you're going to be able to do about changing the firmware.


----------



## thinsitu (Dec 22, 2005)

i access my router through LAN. did a reset using the button at the back but no difference at all.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## thinsitu (Dec 22, 2005)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : laza ---> btw, my nick name

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter ADSL- Onboard:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D4-F3-A3-3D

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.114.57

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 


i removed a few empty lines for the looks. if you don't know what i mean then don't worry


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If no wires where disturbed, I'd say you rendered the router inert with the firmware "update". Contact their tech support, because there's nothing we can do for it. :smile:


----------



## thinsitu (Dec 22, 2005)

OK, thanks for the help very much!


----------

